# Cake Stencil/Template



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

For Thanksgiving, I'm going to make a chocolate cake covered with ganache and accented by edible gold luster dust. I'd like to make my own stencil (dragonflies) for applying the luster dust but, wonder what I should use to make it. I have acetate sheets for overhead protectors that I think would be the perfect smoothness, thickness, etc. but-those (I believe) aren't food safe. My access to cake dec. supplies is limited to crafts stores and catalogs. Is there anything out there that would be useful for this application? I'm going to hop over to the Jacques Torres section of the foodtv forums as well but, thought I'd check here first. TIA.


p.s. I plan on making a "practice" version of the cake to send to work with DH between now and Turkey Day.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Depending how intricate the design is, and how durable you want the stencil to be, you can also use posterboard or the top from a plastic container (I like the big gallon sour cream containers because I can cut through them with an exacto, and they last forever).


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

If your ganche is soft like mine I don't think using a stencil will work. When you lay anything on ganche it will mar the surface and loose the pretty sheen....plus if your room is warm it might actually stick to the surface of the ganche. 

I can give you another suggestion that will work, but be slightly different......you can purchase (not expensive) printed sheets of rice paper that have very pretty dragonflies on them. These sheets are edible. You cut them out and their 3 dimensional on your cake. (if this interest you I can dirrect you to a site with more info.?) 

You can also make dragon flies out of real chocolate (by pipeing them) and brush those with gold dust, then set onto your cake. I think that will give you the look you want.

HTH

oh, for stencils you can get plastic folders and such at the office supply store....rip off the cover and cut away.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Here is a picture of a cake that is my inspiration-I do have several changes in mind.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Svadhisthana I couldn't get your link to go thru, could you post another link?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

JB Prince has these beautiful templates for tuile, etc.. and they are only $19.90! I have seen them elseware for $26. 

Sometimes you find something swell and it makes you happy!:bounce:


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Let me try that again. I'm IMG challenged.

http://madermouse.homestead.com/mousesmainpage.html

It's the cake seen here.


----------

